# Seniors Orchestral Society of New York



## SOSNY

There's a new orchestra and a new concept in New York called "SOSNY" by its creators. The concept maintains that senior citizens who have been musicians their whole lives need not curtail their musical activity at retirement or old age. A new community orchestra has been created with the idea of extending musical lives for as long as humanly possible, through good rehearsal, hard work, and fine presentation. Dr. Elliot Levioff directs the Seniors Orchestral Society in up to four marvelous concerts annually.

*The next concert is on April 20th, 8pm, at Calvary Episcopal Church, Park Avenue South and East 21st Street (near Grammercy Park). The concert is free.*

Additionally, and with an even broader scope, the concerts and concept are focused, through this new not-for-profit organization, on bridging generational gaps which have appeared in the appreciation of live classical music and the music in general. Young soloists are enlisted to appear with the orchestra. In October it was violinist Randal Goosby, a pupil of Perlman, who stunned attendees with his performance of the Wieniawsky Concerto No. 2.

It is the intention of this organization to reach out to those who may never have heard classical music, bringing in a new audience and new traditions of appreciation and concert attendance.

The next concert is an Opera Gala:

Mozart:
Magic Flute Overture
Voi che sapete (from The Marriage of Figaro)

Puccini:
O Mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)

Tchaikovsky:
Waltz from Eugene Onegin

Intermission

Bizet:
Overture & Entr'acte to Act I Seguidilla Chanson Bohème

Strauss:
Overture to Die Fledermausch, Park Avenue South and East 21st Streetast 21st Street

www.sos-nyc.org


----------



## SOSNY

*Remember to join us on Saturday night (8pm) for what promises to be a scintillating evening of opera, orchestra, and great live music for everyone.*


----------

